# Trademe Donor MR2



## linz (May 18, 2008)

Blown head gasket, going cheap- closes in 2 1/2hr currently at $1350...

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/Cars/Toyota/Mr2/auction-279393224.htm

Pickup from Auckland.


----------

